# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  [Photoshop] Hatch Patterns

## ravells

Some very useful hatch pattenfills for photoshop here

Thanks to francoisgoulet for finding the brusheezy site!

----------


## FrancoisGoulet

> Thanks to francoisgoulet for finding the brusheezy site!


For those who prefers Illustrator, there's also Vecteezy

----------

